# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Defeating a Demon

## three and four

My actions in this dream were incubated, i.e. I had previously decided (and run through several times in my head) how I would act if I found myself in a nightmare situation. I have nightmares very rarely (maybe a couple in the last year, not more), but I had decided to act in a specific way if I had one, and I did. So doing, I defeated a very bad demon.

This dream was therefore not a lucid, but nevertheless highly significant. Ive posted it in the dream control section because I do consider incubation to be a form of dream control. But if it doesnt qualify, no problem!

Background

In the days before I had this dream, I had found myself thinking about anger quite a bit. Not actually being angry, but thinking about times when Id been confronted with anger in others, and in myself. I had come to the conclusion that anger serves no positive purpose whatsoever, is pointless, and should be avoided. I believe that the demon that showed up in my dream was a representation (or archetype) of the anger that I have in me (as we all do, I would presume). 

The dream

Im in a room with two women. A point of orange light appears along the side of a candle. Something is wrong. We leave the room and talk to my mother, saying there is a presence in the room, to which we return. One of the women says she can feel something evil. More people are here now and strange things start to happen: a dark spot appears on the one of the womens face, and moves across it. We know that this is evil. The gates of the room slam shut. People are happy because they think that we are now safe inside, with evil locked out. But I know its not the case: evil has in fact been locked in with us.

The demon then appears: he has a flamboyant mass of reddish hair, very angular features (perhaps Irish looking), and hes full of hate and anger. He approaches me and shouts, intimidates and threatens me.

This is where, without being lucid, I adopt the behavior I had incubated: I dont move, but stand my ground non-aggressively (and not even defensively), but just perfectly neutral, and, most importantly, I feel no fear. I say out loud (and know) that I cannot be touched or hurt, as I stand within the light. I tell the demon I send him love and light. However, he continues hissing and cursing hatefully. I can now feel fear starting to creep into me, but I again repeat what I said above (adding that I stand within the light of Christ, although I really not a religious person  so Im not really sure where this came from!). 

The demon does not strike, but morphs into a large black cat and directs his attention to one of the women in the room, who has turned into a mouse. I think that shes in big trouble and is about to be eaten, as the demon grabs her / the mouse. However, the cat / demon in fact just carries the mouse gently to me and drops it kindly at my feet.

I know that the cat / demon is no longer angry, aggressive, and has instead turned into something friendly. I know that the demon has been defeated, simply by the fact of my not giving in to fear, and standing firm, while sending it love. I say a few friendly words to the cat.

The scene now shifts to one of everybody rejoicing and dancing around. We know that evil has been defeated. Im then dancing around naked, pretending to fly on a broomstick like a witch  people are most amused. 

I wake up slightly shaken, but serene that I have triumphed.

My interpretation of all of this is that I have made big progress in letting go of some of the anger I keep inside (as well all do, no?). I did this, in the dream, by not giving in to my anger demon, by not feeding it even more anger, and by not letting it fill me with fear. I like to think that this is a step in the direction of becoming a less angry person. Cool!

----------


## Sean999

Yes, I do believe you have conquered the one human flaw: anger. Ask someone to kick you in the nuts to find out. Just kidding lol. Sorry, I just watched a funny movie!   ::lol::

----------


## three and four

:Mad:  
 :Mad:  
 :Mad:   :Mad:  *HOW DARE YOU MOCK SOMEONE WHO SLAYS DEMONS?*?   :Mad:   :Mad:  
 :Mad:  
 :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:  :Pissed: 





 ::lol::   ::lol::   (just kidding!)    ::lol::   ::lol::  

Ha ha, you make a good point! I got really mad while driving yesterday, at the car in front who was going real slow and wouldnt let me pass So, no I dont think Ive defeated anger, but maybe have made progress in the ability to not let it take control of me, and not carry a lot of it around as some people seem to do. You know, something like that! (Also, I suspect that I could have just "let go" of the anger and waited patiently if I had really wanted to... but I guess that sometimes getting mad feels ok).

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by three and four_
> *
>          *



  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  

I'm sorry, I can never take that emote seriously.

But congrats on defeating the demon! I almost "aww"ed at the cat part.  :tongue2:

----------


## sloth

That's that demon that's always stealing my newspaper. Thank goodness you got rid of him. 

Well... I hate to say that I don't believe incubation, as you describe it is full dream control, but it is just as admirable, I think. You could, actually, use the same technique to develop dream control. I think it would be very easy to do, if you were able to train your mind to do a certain action when confronted.
So, I'm not trying to be a naysayer. I don't believe that was dream control, but it could easily be achieved through the same method. 

-sloth

----------


## Aberrance

As a kid the only kind of dream i had was a nightmare. I had sooooo many horrible nightmares and it was annoying. This is the reason i ever wanted to become lucid in the first place, to get through these frightening dreams. 

I agree, anger sucks... but fighting demons and zombies and what-not is totally awesome, i think. Too bad i almost never have nightmares anymore so i can try turning them into fun dreams like i used too, oh well.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Dang, that's the kind of dream that spurs a philosophical moment inside me.

If something so evil and tainted as a demon can be turned from the path they're on, even if it is only a dream, that makes me think that everyone has a second chance to be brought over to the good side of things. If you can use that sort of dream in your everyday life, taking a page from that book every once in a while, then you've got a lot of life figured out.

Man, don't you love it when you have those Philosophical moments?  ::D:

----------


## K

I came online to discover what this recent dream meant.  Although I feel I have a good idea.  But it was rather frightening and I have never experienced anything like this before.

The Dream:

I was in a beautiful large old house.  My daughter in one room, my attorney in another, both upstairs.  I am in another room below alone and lying on a four poster bed.  Without provocation, these things, demon's I suppose, that appeared grayish black and roundish, which later reminded me of slimer from ghostbusters, just that sort, kinda, but instead of green, these were dark with very little features I could make out.

These things were attacking me, from my feet up.  What is so unusual is that I woke up while still "dreaming".  I had been warring with these things at the foot of my bed, and right when I said "I rebuke you!" while physically wrestling with one of these things in my dream... I came out of it and was awake.. or "lucid like" and was still mumbling like in tongues, deep and throaty and i hadn't a clue what I was saying... but whatever it was it worked.  It was just terribly frightening to wake up like that or in that state and still nearly see what was going on and to know I was still talking to these things. (And no, I had not been drinking! lol)  

All i can figure is that i've had such a horribly difficult past year and have run into some really nasty and awful people that have truly hurt me,  and should have been punished for it, but it was i who has been punished instead.  And i guess where the attorney comes in, he's a friend and trying to go to battle to save me. And no one seems interested in the truth or what is right at all.  And since this incident, things have gone down hill as a direct result.  And I feel sometimes I am screaming for help at the bottom of a well, and nobody will hear me, they just walk on by while I sink in the muck this person did to me.  And then other bad things have happened too and it's simply overwhelming at times.  The last bad thing, very recent, my lil dog just got ran over and this has been so difficult to deal with as he was my heart and looked out for my daughter and me.  But it's like I am warring other things besides just flesh and blood.  I dunno'.  Any help here is appreciated.  lost--

----------


## juroara

three and four, I had a similiar dream experience!

my first dream, or several dreams, I was confronted with a demon. and when this demon came to me in my dreams, I couldnt run from it. or hide from it. Since I couldnt do anything but stare at it, I would freak out. Start screaming "PISS OFF, GO AWAY!" That thing was just so wicked in my dream, just being near it made me feel sick.

Instead the demon would laugh at me - like the more I screamed the stronger it got. Then I would get primal, id try to rip its flesh off. once I tore both its ears. *I am not violent in real life* It would just stay there, laughing at me, regardless of how much blood was pouring out. The end result was me crying or screaming for help that never came. Id wake up disturbed and frustrated.

well after some time, I had a sorta breakthrough dream. Except in this dream, I wasn't me! Well I was. But I was older, almost ten years older. And when I spoke, or walked, it felt like a different person. A better person. But since Im not that person currently, I felt controlled in the dream.

now demons came to terrorize my dream and all the dream people were terrified. I talked to the mayor of the town and he told me you cant hurt demons. No. HATING the demon or getting angry at it will just make it STRONGER.

So I went outside where the demons were and I said "I know what to do". Really I didnt know what the hell to do, but myself in the dream knew. Id approach the demons and tell them "In the name of Christ!!" Or sometimes it was The Light. Or All That is Good. But I didnt just say it, I had to believe every damn word of it. I had to believe that just believing those words was enough, will be enough. And I had to show NO FEAR. 

If I feared the demon for just a second, I doubted my words. And if I doubted my words for just a second, they were powerless.

And sometimes the demons would rub up against my face that will make any woman have her skin crawl. And sometimes my voice cracked when I became afraid - and when that happened thats when I just SCREAM IT. I screamed what I was saying until that was all that I knew.

I AM christian, and these dreams were sorta..invigorating? Church teaches you to be afraid of the devil, afraid of burning in hell, afraid of damnation. But my subcon. taught me differently and that there was nothing in the world to be afraid of - and also that ripping up demons apart doesnt really work   ::D:

----------


## three and four

Hi Juroara!

Thats really interesting  looks like we had a very similar experience! But tell me, because Im not sure I understand the end of what you wrote: were you able to chase away or defeat the demons you describe? Did they come back? Did the scene or dream shift or change? 

Did you use this technique several times? What happened when or if your technique worked?

I'm curious to know!

Cheers.

----------


## Leo Volont

Dear 3&4

Interesting dream.  It was ultimately effective, how you were able to use talk in order to pacify the demon; however, next time you meet up with a Demon, try reaching out with your hand, palm out, fingers up, like the "Stop in the Name of Love" choreography move.

I've done that more or less by accident, and found other dreamers who have done the same thing, and it seems to stop Demons in their tracks. 

Oh, and regarding the invocation of Christ... in Spiritual terms and within the Spiritual Realms, the Cosmic Christ goes way beyond the historical person of Jesus. 

I had abandoned Christianity in my youth, and had gotten into various forms of Oriental Spirituality, and was quite puzzled when "Christ" Symbologies started cropping up in my Dreams and Visions.

----------


## juroara

> _Originally posted by three and four_
> *Hi Juroara!
> 
> Thats really interesting  looks like we had a very similar experience! But tell me, because Im not sure I understand the end of what you wrote: were you able to chase away or defeat the demons you describe? Did they come back? Did the scene or dream shift or change? 
> 
> Did you use this technique several times? What happened when or if your technique worked?
> 
> I'm curious to know!
> 
> Cheers.*



I didn't get to 'defeat' the demons. and for me defeating the demon is exactly what you did - conquering the evil within till it isnt evil no more. no, I wasnt concerned about defeating the demons, only stopping them. I dont think the demons in my dream could stand the Light -- so they simply left.

I did use this technique a lot of times, in various dreams, and sometimes in different forms. My dream, or maybe my MIND, likes to give me more challenges, so the next dream is always more frightening then the last. I had a really long and vivid dream, which ended up with me and my sisters in a dark basement. My sisters told me a story in the dream how an innocent child was beheaded and sacraficed here for a ritual. and that ever since the basement was haunted by evil.

the dream felt like one of those stupid dares you do at a sleep over. but then we heard something - something in the dark just a few feet away from us was moving. like any dream that reflects reality, my sisters screamed and ran for the  door terrified. the door to the basement slammed shut, and locked us in the darkness. my sisters started to cry softly and huddled near me. I coudlnt see my sisters, but I felt their hands. It felt so real!

well at first I tried to keep my cool and tell my sisters there was nothing to be afraid of - IT wants us to be afraid. it FEEDS off fear. but I felt my sisters fear, and they made me afraid - I couldnt say the words, I would doubt them. The thing came closer and closer to us. I then demanded "Christ open the door!!" and not as an expression, I was literally demanding Christ to do this, hah! I demanded this three times.

the door swung open. *thank you!* the light coming from the kitchen flooded the intrance of the basement by four feet. we ran into the kitchen. I turned around, the demon was in the shape of a porcelain doll. And the demon dared not enter the light. The door then shut close.

In the beginning of the dream, we were told NOT to go in the basement. Our parents made it very very clear. I sure learned my lesson! I would also like to point out possessed evil toys is an old old old old childhood fear going back to the age of three. I guess you can say, I never got rid of that fear, I just shooved it in the basement.

I dont have these dreams that often. But no matter what form or shape they take, it involves the same thing, absolute fear and the knowledge there is nothing to be afraid of.

some dreams huh!

----------


## three and four

Dear Leo,

Thanks for your comments. Its funny that you should mention a way to stop demons in their tracks by using the power of ones hand. As you did yourself, I used this very technique, also more or less by accident (in that it was not planned  it just happened), to eliminate a beast / monster in an LD I had a couple of weeks ago. 

I really dont have nightmares very often, but some sort of monster did make an appearance on this occasion (perhaps due to the stress of upcoming exams). However, this time (unlike in the demon dream I described above), I became lucid and decided that I would hunt down the beast. I floated into a room where it was lurking, raised my hand from which some sort of light shone, and this negative entity was turned into a harmless small puppet.

Im not sure that one technique can be said to work better than another  Im sure that you would agree with me that what really matters is our strong intention, and fearless conviction that we will prevail. So Im not sure that raising a hand would be more powerful that speaking. After all, in the beginning was the Word!   ::wink::  

Concerning Christ as a symbol (detached from the historical person of Jesus, as you put it), I would agree with you that this archetype holds a most potent and central place in the (Western, at least) collective unconscious. However, this is perhaps not the place to elaborate on the subject, as I fear we would rapidly be swept off topic!

----------


## three and four

Last night I had my 40th lucid, which was my longest ever. It was a DILD, and I had not even been trying to get lucid, as Im busy with exams these days and have other things on my mind. However, Im still doing dream checks during the day, especially when anything out of the ordinary happens. Very difficult to say how long I was lucid for, but I would say somewhere between five and ten minutes. My mind was pretty clear, and I was very much in control of my own thoughts and movements. Part of the dream relates directly to this thread:

I was in a large house, and decided that I would go down to the basement, as I knew I would find negative / evil DCs there. Juroara wrote above about meeting demons in a basement, and I know that this place can be a symbol of an even deeper (maybe darker) part of our subconscious.

My aim was not to go downstairs and get into any kind of fight, but rather to go and fearlessly confront whatever I would find there. Before I walked down the dark stairs, I picked up two hammers from a toolbox that just happened to be there. I somehow knew that these were symbols of power that would help me. One of them glowed as I held it up.

The basement was very big space, and very dark. I reminded myself that I was dreaming, and remained calm. In the distance I could see a large crowd of nasty looking beings. They had noticed me, and were all approaching very fast. I remembered that I could wake up if I wanted to, or spin my way out. But I wanted to face these creatures and stand firm. As they came closer I held one of the hammers up in the air (by now it had morphed into some sort of metal structure), and spoke a few words about the light, or the power of the light (my recall is a bit shaky here). I did feel a bit worried, as the beings were definitely not friendly (one of them looked like a mix of Darth Vader and a Storm Trooper), but I didnt back down or turn away.

I then said a few words about the fact that I was in charge, and that they could not harm me in any way. However, one of them  female I think  rushed up to me and cut my shirt open in a swift downward movement with a very sharp object. She then retreated as fast as shed approached. I told them I was happy to see them, and something like we should not fight each other. There was then no longer any feeling of threat, and the dream shifted me to outdoors, by a peaceful round pool.

I guess that this confirms the idea that one should not give in to fear, but stand firm and offer monsters words of peace. I wonder if in my next lucids basements will be nicer places. Maybe I could even make them into places of light if I return several times and fully make peace with the creatures still lurking there

Anyway, that was the part of last nights LD that relates directly to this thread, so I thought Id post it! (The sex bit that happened on the first floor is clearly off topic   ::wink::  )

----------


## Jack D.

Three and Four, you mentioned the "light of christ" thing, which is very interesting, because I do the same thing in my non-lucid dreams when faced with a more horrible evil. I get very religious, and even pray. 

I think it has to do with channeling abstracts, and facing abstracts. I mean, you're confronted with an evil abstract, so you have to fight back with an abstract for pure good. Does that make sense at all?

----------


## three and four

Hi Jack D!

Thanks for your comments. Interesting that we have used the same technique to deal with most unpleasant beings, and that it seems to have worked for both of us!

Look, Im going to try and respond to what you wrote without getting into a religious discussion (theres a whole part of the forum for that, and this is not it!). 

Im not sure exactly what you mean by abstracts (I think I guess, but these terms can be so tricky that Id rather presume that Im not 100% sure). All I can do is tell you what the phrase light of Christ means to me, and why I think it worked to help deal with the demon in my dream.

I am not a religious person. However, even for someone like me, the symbol of Christ remains very powerful: a king, and a bringer of light & peace. As a child I received a bit more than the basics of a religious education. So I presume that at that time this symbol was imprinted in my subconscious, and remains. In my dream, the demon was another symbol. In this case Im guessing he was a symbol of anger. So, if I understand you correctly, I did indeed use one symbol (or abstract) to overcome another symbol.

But on a deeper level, maybe overcome is not the right word. I see it more as sorting things out deep in our minds. Hopefully doing things that move us in this direction can bring us greater inner peace and make us better people. 

Concerning the intimate workings of our subconscious, various people have various theories. They do mostly seem to agree that this part of our psyche functions using such symbols You might be interested in a book I mentioned in another post: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....9480&highlight=

I hope this made some sense to you!

----------


## awoke

I know its mad old, but this is a good thread. the theory of it does play directly into scripture. but as said in this thread already, thats for another forum.

----------


## conisag

Well done congratulations on ebating the damn demon! woo!

----------


## conisag

It somtimes easier to just walk away lol.

----------

